# Top half of 3" stack from fire job



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I forgot my camera Tuesday, so good pictures of the blackened destruction pre-cleanup will never happen. But I did grab this and take a couple shots.








The fire was pretty much in one bedroom and the adjoining ensuite and walk-in closet, but snuck through the bath fan and various lights and switches and charred some stuff pretty bad. Though it only lasted 15 minutes to a half hour tops, it did a lot of damage. Hot smoke rolled up the stairwell and cooked the top floor pretty bad. All fixtures and wiring are toast. All windows are broken. All drywall has been stripped. No water damage up, but the damage is pretty harsh anyway.








They have determined that it was started by dirtbag vandals. They broke in through a back window, did whatever they did, poured some kind of accelerant (probably gas) on the bedroom floor, lit it and left.

Pretty hard to identify that expansion joint, huh?








The other half of the downstairs is basically untouched, and my beautiful boiler room is still like new.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

they were probably cooking up some meth.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

cool looking pictures. thanks. I don't know why some people have to go and destroy things that don't belong to them.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Was the house was vacant?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Was the house was vacant?


It was brand new, in finishing stage, probably a week or two from move-in. Now I get to do a bunch of my work over again. What a pain!

I'm going there tomorrow to do some testing of the heating on the burned end, and to get the heat on. Wired and pressured up the boiler on Tuesday and it's ready for purge and fire up. I'll get some more pics if there's anything interesting to see.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

futz said:


> It was brand new, in finishing stage, probably a week or two from move-in. Now I get to do a bunch of my work over again. What a pain!
> 
> I'm going there tomorrow to do some testing of the heating on the burned end, and to get the heat on. Wired and pressured up the boiler on Tuesday and it's ready for purge and fire up. I'll get some more pics if there's anything interesting to see.


Well, at least you'll have had already planned out and proven. How is your costs covered? GC's insurance?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Well, at least you'll have had already planned out and proven. How is your costs covered? GC's insurance?


Construction insurance covers everything. No worries there. Doesn't help the poor new owners though. They had to scramble to get a rental on short notice. This thing will take another three months or so to get it back where we were.

The insurance company sent a restoration company out fast to kill the power and get fans and dehumidifiers going. They're going to come in and clean my pipes (the ones that haven't been cut out already) and other stuff and then the sealers are coming in to paint it silver (ya, I've worked in a burned house before - many years ago).


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

futz said:


> forgot my camera Tuesday, so good pictures of the blackened destruction pre-cleanup will never happen


The GC emailed me his pics. His camera is a cheapie, but the pics are ok after a bit of work in Gimp. The odd size pics (800x533) are from his camera - the 800x600 ones are from mine (resized from 4000x3000). I have lots, but I'll just post about a dozen of the best. 

The morning after. The view down the hallway toward the bedroom where the fire started. Note the bathroom door with top burned off to the right.








View from the back yard into the bedroom. WIC and bathroom to the left and the hallway at the right.








After some cleanup here's the joist space that had the bath fan in it. Some charring. That's the 3" vent from the pics yesterday. My upstairs heating feeds and return got a bit melty. You can see I temporarily patched in a piece of 1/2" white pex (had no 3/4 oxy in the truck) to get things pressured up and get the heat on.








The roof over the bedroom. This is getting ripped off and rebuilt.








The living room upstairs. All smoke damage - no water. The smoke was HOT. See the saggy blades on that fan. You can see every stud and truss. Everything blackened by smoke and heat.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

These pics are all upstairs.

Soffit melted from smoke escaping through vents upstairs.








The lovely black kitchen. All went to the dump.








I guess that's the doorbell, melted and running down the wall.








One bathtub. The insurance people said chuck them. They never come clean. Just comes up yellowish. It got sawzalled into pieces and binned.








One vanity.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Last couple from upstairs.

Was a nice new washer/dryer. Now it's black.








The other tub and toilet.


----------

